# and now the time has come !!!!!!



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

To let you all know that my car is back and on the road and to say i am happy is an understatement!

First off i would like to say a huge thanks to all on the board for your help and support since THIS happened !
The car has been off the road for the past 6 months while a full rebuild was undertaken. I found myself some one i could trust to work on the car and felt very safe in his hands so the simple std parts rebuild went ahead. Needless to say a few things were changed from the std list   
I will post up the spec later but i will say that when the new tubbies go on next year we will be looking for around 600 atw
The engine was completed and run in some 6 weeks ago but there was one simple fault that i presume some of you are aware of.Unfortunately we were not until we found out the following.
We fitted a remote filter kit and mounted it in the usual position above the plenum to the left. However due to lack of knowledge, or failing to ask the question, a std filter was fitted and the kit was above the level of the head. Now apparently when there is a blockage in the filter the oil can bypass it and travel around the block unfiltered once a filter kit has been fitted. Due to the height of the filter and the lack of a non return valve when i turned off the engine for the first time the oil drained back and created an air lock.
I ran the car in for 1200 miles on unfiltered oil  
I changed the oil just before the 1 bar mapping session and out we went After 2 x 7k rull range maps the third run saw a spun bearing and that in turn bent the crank!!!!
Now at this point you may expect this thread to be a rant about poor service however the tuner arranged for the car to be towed to his unit and the following day the engine was out and the diagnosis and reason for the failure was discovered.the engine was rebuilt for a second time and it is now back in place and ready to be mapped again There was no charge for the work that he done and i guess the reason for this post, above all, is to say to Gary @ APtuning that you are a star and without your dedication to the car i would not have been able to have her driving around at he moment.
Take a peak at his site to see whats been going on AP-Tuning.co.uk 
The pic is what is now my favourite part of the car









Once again thanks to all involved and to those i purchased parts from.

Jay


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Whoops! An expensive lesson there for an £8 VW filter!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Great to see the car finished  I remember seeing your engine at Gary's in January, I think it was yours anyway, the wait must have been a killer.

See you around

Stu


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Good news, look forward to seeing it ...


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just looked at the AP site .. the pics make it look soooooo easy .. not ! ..

Nice looking car.

Ben


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

This is what ended up being in or on the car after all the debates and decisions.

Blitz turbo timer
Apexi Power FC
HKS air intake kit
HKS hard pipe kit
Greddy adjustable pulleys
Greddy clear cam cover
Greddy profec b boost controller
Cusco brake stopper
Cusco front and rear strut braces
Rising sun polished fuse box cover
Scholar engineering reworked head
Battery to boot relocation kit
Kakimoto racing series exhaust Decat including equal length dowpipes
Sard 850 cc twin hole injectors
Sard 285 lph fuel pumpfuel pump
Adjustable FPR
Nismo oil pump
Nismo oil cap
New Nissan Gearstick rubber gaitor
New Nissan shells
New Nissan crank
New Nissan Std oil pressure sensor
New Nissan full engine gasket set
Nissan Z32 AFM,s
Tomei fuel rail
Tomei Super grommet gasket set 
Tomei pon cams 260 in 260 out
Tomei timing belt
Tomei forged pistons
Tomei forged rods
Arp rod bolts
Ngk iridium plugs
Garret t28s hybrids with all steel internals
R34 Ralloy breather catch tank incorporating washer bottle
Circle earth system 
Mocal Filter relocation kit 
Headlight vent with Fireblade headlight 
Goodridge style Top radiator hose replacement
Brembo 4 pot calipers and 335mm vented discs 
Refinished Circlar 17"alloys
Tein flex dampers and cut down springs  
7.5in alpine screen
In dash DVD,cd,tuner
New colour coded leather gaitors
Nismo gear knob




Any guesses on HP chaps running1.5 bar (max)till new tubbies over winter
Jay


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice one !!

Gary is a star in the making thats for sure. What a nice change to read about a tuner who just accepts a mistake has been made and gets on with fixing it and keeping the customer happy. Cant say as Im surprised as Gary is such a nice bloke though.

Oh and i reckon that you should see 500bhp with not alot of lag.

Top job.

J.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks guys 
I have to say that to be fair the mistake was a bit of a joint one as i done the engine oil changes while running in and never really made a too much of a fuss about the black water lookin type stuff i was replacing every oil change.
However as you say i am just so glad that he has stuck by me and his engine and its now going back next week to be mapped for 1 bar
1000 more miles then full map for whatever these tubbies will throw out!!

Just had to ditch all the undertray tho as it came undone at about 90 and folded itself under the car  
First time i sh** myself this week 
ha ha 

Jay


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

Top stuff Jay.

Does this mean we are going to see you at events with the car now  

Seriously though, well chuffed for you.

Kev


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

Good to hear that it's all up and running  and top marks to Gary for doing the right thing by you


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

KOOLBLUE said:


> Top stuff Jay.
> 
> Does this mean we are going to see you at events with the car now
> 
> ...


I doubt i will be at many more events this year as the job i do means working every weekend
It costs me about £500 every weekend i take off as i am commisioned on sales  
I also have a big bill to pay over the winter for the interior retrim and tubbies along with the respray  
Want it back perfect the way it was!!!!!
Cost is not really an issue i just have an image in my head from when i first decided to buy the car and thats the way i want it.

Prob sell it then     

PMSL

NOT
Jay


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Help!!

My GTR has a remote filter kit, and I am now wondering what filter is currently on the car and what should I actually be using - a VW item apparently, but which one???

Nigel


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

blueskygtr said:


> Mocal Filter relocation kit


Is this on the car now? I took mine off as I came to the conclusion that its not that bad to change the filter after all  

What about an oil cooler? And what clutch?

Awesome mate


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

At 1.5bar i can imagine 550-600bhp, depending on the specs of the T28s


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Great news that you have the beast back again Jay  

Garry at APT is certainly a nice guy (even if he does drive an EVO)  and he does excellent work. I have never heard a bad word against him :smokin:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Pikey said:


> Is this on the car now? I took mine off as I came to the conclusion that its not that bad to change the filter after all
> 
> What about an oil cooler? And what clutch?
> 
> Awesome mate


Oil remote is now off the car !! As of yet it does not seem to be getting silly hot, never see over 80deg. It probably helps to have the 7.5 ltr capacity of the greddy sump kit  The cooler is there but not plumbed in .

Clutch is a greddy single rated at 450bhp but will change it before the final mapping as i think it will give up before we get to the full potential.
Think it will be a geiken twin plate 
Seems the weapon of choice

jay


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

jay please tell me more about the oil cooler problem, im about to buy a cooler and do a diy job on mine, i want to avoid spinning shells


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

According to some of the higher powers and the research we did into the problem i can only post up what we think has happened !!!

Please note i am not saying that EVERY remote filter set up WILL do what mine did.

We mounted the filter union on the Drivers inner wing as most people do. We had to fabricate a bracket The filter was about 2" from the bonnet when closed so we figured was placed about right.

We fitted the filter ran the engine to check it was not leaking and drove the car home .

When the car was stopped again the oil drained back from the filter to the sump as the filter had no one way valve in it !!!

Having spoken to Abbey and various others it seems that to stop the flow back to the sump a VW filter is the best to use as suggested by -C-

The skyline block has a valve or system that allows the oil to bypass the filter if it becomes blocked. It seems that the length of pipe and the mounting position (above the head) meant that the air lock created produced enough pressure to make the engine bypass the filter and just send it round and round unfiltered  
Needles to say it is no longer on and until everything is perfect and it is mapped and running full boost it will not be going back on.
We have decided that when it does go on, it will be next to the sump drain plug so that if anything it will drain back into the filter. 
If this post stops one rebuild then it is worth reading and checking.

PS If your oil is going black prematurely then this may be the reason as it was killing mine within about 500 miles

Jay


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Quick update 
The engine has now been running for about700 miles and is spot on with the map so far to.8 bar!

The clutch problem has shown itself already on a hard pull away or on full .8 boost it is slipping.
Most would say that is nasty but as the clutch is a single paddle rated at 400bhp i think it sounds very promising    

Anyone have a OS Geiken twin plate or similar up for grabs   

Jay


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

Yep Gary is a Gent.

You only have to look at him to knwo he's a nice bloke. Like a big cuddly bair 

Thats why Bladey liked him so much


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Jay, I kn ow a place that has a very good cond OSG twin.. pm me and ill give you the details


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Latest pics of my car.


































     

THE END

Jay


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo      

Dude


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Speechless. At least you must be Ok Jay to have put the posts up. So sorry that after all your hard work this has happened.

Begs the question, how did it happen?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Sweet Fancy Moses! What happened?


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Looks like a lampost, gutted for you.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Absolutely gutted for you. Are you OK??


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

ARRRRRRRGGGHHHHH, i was just reading your misfortune with the engine and was really happy that it actually worked out for you in the end, and then these pics .......     .
Are you and the rest (if there are any others involved) ok??
Really gutted for you m8


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Braked hard for set of traffic lights and the rear end stepped out lost control ploughed sideways into a no entry sign. Believe it or not Suz was sitting in the passenger seat but got away with bumps and bruises along with a very attractive shiny eye. Just looking back at the pics reminds me of how much I love her and don't know what I'd do without her.

The car is just metal, time will see whether I fix it or give it up for good. I have a feeling someone upstairs is trying to tell me I'm not supposed to own this car.

Just a note for all you R32 lightweight owners, I hit one of the small aluminium posts, according to the police about 55-60 mph and this is the result, maybe the extra 11kg for the door bars doesn't seem so bad.

Would just like to say a massive thank you to Eddie and Tammy, two very good friends who interupted their anniversary evening to help me sort out the mess.

Times like these show up your real friends.

Thanks Guys

Jay.


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

jesus that's terrible, really gutted for you mate, i've been following your threads with the build over the last months and for it to end like this must be heart breaking. 

Again, really gutted for you.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Ouch. At least you're both OK - that looks like it could have been nasty.

Phil


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

You have PM Jay ( or you would have if your mailbox wasn't full) If you need any help give me a shout.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

blueskygtr said:


> Latest pics of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must have hit some deisel? or something broke? brake bias is 70% or so at the front..

im speachless jay! as you say its only metal and plastic at the end of the day, most important thing is you and suzy are ok... how is she doing? the state of the passenger seat looks scary...  

Sorry dude...


----------



## pimp1911 (Aug 1, 2004)

Where can you get door bars at?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

I think that you might need more than door bars to stop that happening.

Phil


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Philip said:


> I think that you might need more than door bars to stop that happening.
> 
> Phil


I quite agree however have any of you ever seen what actually makes the door on the 32. It's just two pieces of 1mm aluminium bonded together  

It really is an eye opener to see just how flimsy these parts are when stressed in the wrong direction. Just glad Suz seems to be just as flexible  

Jay


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dude


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Soooo sorry to see these pictures and you only just got it together. 

Glad all are ok though.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

oh bugger, really gutted for you mate as know you have been working on the car for so long. Least you are both ok


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

OMG Jay.....This is terrible. I feel so so sorry for you. Pleased that you and your Girlfriend are OK.

I think you should rebuild her. Get a new shell, and weld in a full cage.

Dont give up mate!!!

Regards


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Seeing pics like that really hits home how fast things can go wrong, really gutted for you. Hope you are both alright physically and mentally.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh Jay - I don't know what to say, except so glad that both you an Suz are OK.

This could happen to any of us guys, so take it easy in the forthcomming slippery weather.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

****, all that from a signpost?? Looks like you hit an oak tree or something  

Looks like the engine escaped pretty much unharmed? Buy back from the insurance company and sell it, recoup some expense?

Glad you and the missus are ok, thats the most important thing


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Went down to the scene today to try and work out WTF happened!!!
looks like there is a change of road surface about 400yds from the junction where the skid started The road has a very slight turn in it just before the lights and i was fairly hard on the brakes. 
I had to rule out in my head that the car let me down as i am not sure i could have driven another skyline if that was in my head all the time.
Pretty sure from what i felt the car doing and the way it went, that as soon as the surface changed it lost grip  . The first part was resurfaced about 9 months ago with those dirty great stone chips but up to the lights was still the smooth tarmac type . Still cant beleive the damage caused by a little sign!! I took a pic and will post it up. The sign was planted about a foot into the ground in soft tarmac and almost snapped in two at the base. It looked to be made from very thin material and the post diameter was about 8" from the base to about 2 foot up then 4" from there on.
Still cant believe Suz got away with as little injury as she did  
Now starts the "what do i do now" time i spose.
Thanks for all your replys its good to know theres a load of people thinkin of us. Will keep you all posted as and when things happen.
Thanks to all again 
Jay n Suz


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

OMG Jay, thats shocking, really feel gutted for you. As already said, glad you both got out of it ok.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Dont know you mate... but holy 5h1t .... thats my worst nightmare to hurt a passenger in my car... esp. someone you love ... lucky on this occasion 

Glad you're both ok ..... F'#k the car.... It can be fixed or replaced.

And note what bubble said about weather change......


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

You both have been very lucky, someone indeed was looking out for you. And like everyone said the car is just a lump of metal that can be replaced. It's worrying that it "jacked" like that under breaking but a similiar thing happened by brother in his BMW about a year back on a greasy road on a bend. The rear must have went very light for it to loose some much traction which can be caused by incorrect brake bias and too hard suspension for the UK roads as well as the usual oil on the road.

I hope everything works out OK and if you need any insurance advice about the claim drop me a pm.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

wrong login


----------



## Suzylou (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies it really is appreciated. looking at the car I don't know how I'm still here, so many things point to the fact I was being watched over by someone. 

The skyline is an amazing car but even with all the gadgets it has to keep it under control all it takes is one freak circumstance and it will lose it. Stupidly I always thought we were invincible in the car because of these gadgets. You see cars going round corners on three wheels etc and expect yours to do the same. What gets forgotten is that they are on a race track not the roads, they don't come across diesel, grease, changes in road surface etc. The videos make it look like the car is doing all the work when really it's just working cos it is on the track and being driven by professionals.

Jay has always said that the suspension is for track only and was one of the things he was looking to change to a more modern set up with adjustable shocks so it could be softened for the road. I always thought it didn't matter and it looked cool with the suspension as hard as it was, however it would appear that this is possibly one of the reasons the back end let go like it did. 
I know that if we do rebuild it will have adjustable suspension and a full roll cage for a start. Safety will be paramount not how cool it looks. For the sake of 20kgs of roll cage I don't think it makes that much difference to the performance.
Anyway we took out fifty four kilos of air conditioning so it's still lighter  

Please remember just because you have been down a road a hundred times at 90mph, you can lose it at a lot less than that due to something you are not expecting.

Hope no one takes this as a lecture just wanted to let you know what I/we have learned from this so maybe this won't happen to someone else.

Thanks for everything, see you at the National Skyline Meet.

Suz


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Hey Suzy! good to see that your all well and ok..


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesus!

Not good jay as know youve had loadsa grief with the car, but at least you ok.

Regarding door strength etc, wouldnt have made any difference IMO, roof and sill still like that.
Mate went into a lamppost in same position and speed in his S14a and did more damage than that, dent was right to the centre of the car and passenger broke his pelvis...


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

That's a scary picture, hard to believe she walked away from that relatively unscathed, very lucky. 

With the power and poise it's so easy to hit big speeds in a GTR so when it goes wrong it can get a bit messy. I've given myself a few scares on the brakes myself.

Thank God no one was hurt.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Holy Shyte !!  

Glad to hear you are all ok mate.

Gutted for you regards the car, but as we all know they can be replaced easily enough.

If you want to do the right thing then I would suggest you forget about that shell completely and ring Mark at Abbeys and ask him about the 32 I was discussing with him yesterday at Silverstone. Im sure he will look after you, and as you are so close to Gary then I would imagine it would be a simple swap over job for the engine and you would get a spare box and a ton of other little bits plus you could sell the rest to lessen the impact on the wallet.

I reckon 5-6 k would see it all done (wouldnt take more than two weeks done slowly, could do it in three days if in a rush !!) with what you get back from scrapping the pieces left from the two, maybe less !!

Hope that helps,

J.


----------



## pdrobbo (Mar 18, 2004)

Absolutley gutted for you , I have kept an eye on what you had been doing with the car through your posts as my new build is to be very,very simular.
I don't normally have much to say but i am genuinely gutted ..Very glad to hear you are both ok though 
It'd be a shame for all that effort to be totaly lost but Good luck with whatever you decide to do in the future 
Regards 
Paul


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry I only just noticed this from the link in the National meet. I can sympathise with you as there is nothing quite so soul destroying as stacking your Skyline. If you remember the pics of mine - when it goes wrong it really goes wrong and it's amazing how much damage you can do even at relatively low speeds.
I am glad that no one was seriously hurt and as everyone has said you can always rebuild the car.

Of course now you are faced with the very real problem of what the spec of the next one should be  

Just remember, bruises will heal, the memories will fade, it's just the damn overdraft that sticks around to remind you of what happened 

Good luck with the next project and glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Sh!t !!!

Gutted for you. 

Glad that you are both OK - a very lucky escape from that passenger seat.
Amazing what you can walk away from when luck is on your side (speaking from experience!). 

I'm sure there will be other Skylines - wish you good luck in getting back on the road in another 32.


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

OMFG - gutted for you!

May I ask where in Norwich you were? So I know to take care!!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

alex h said:


> OMFG - gutted for you!
> 
> May I ask where in Norwich you were? So I know to take care!!



Coming down St Williams Way towards Sainsbury's Pound Lane, look out for the cultivated section of grass on the island on the right.

Jay


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh mate, i've only just seen thi s(thanks Alex  ), i'm just glad your both alright and the best attidude is that it is only metal.... If you need a cold one one, night to drown it all, give me a buzz..

Take care

Andy


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Jay...

Glad you're ok...but...it's a 40 limit down there...and you impacted at 55mph...

I expect I'm preaching to the converted to tell you that buses use that road...and you can never trust a piece of road that a bus uses.

The shell will be written off - it's too badly damaged. But you can keep the car if you neg with the insurers. Then you can keep the engine for another car...or to sell on and recoup a little money.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

alex h said:


> Jay...
> 
> Glad you're ok...but...it's a 40 limit down there...and you impacted at 55mph...
> The shell will be written off - it's too badly damaged. But you can keep the car if you neg with the insurers. Then you can keep the engine for another car...or to sell on and recoup a little money.


Thats the plan
Yes i know its a 40 and for that i am not sure on the speed ;-)
but you can seee what i mean by how the hell did i lose it there at that small speed????
as for the car i am presuming a write off and they have already agreed a buyback we just have to agree a price

let you all know how i get on


Jay


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gawd, can't beleive it, really glad you're ok, got me thinking do i really need the risk anymore .. i know any car can be crashed .. but still .. 

only just this weekend was in A&E, Jo and I were mountain biking in thetford, after about 30 mins of riding Jo's bike came apart at speed, all I remember is seeing her falling .. then running to her to untangle her from it. don't want to see that again .. thought she had broken her leg (luckily not) .. but it makes you realise how fragile we really are, especially when you are in the middle of no where trying to figure out whether to leave someone so you can get help or wait hoping that someone will come by .. not nice

Plus, I'm avoiding that part of norwich now .. were your tyres good ?, a matching set ? ... 

if you want to come along to the skyline meet on the 30th .. let me know i'll give you a lift.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Great to see everything sorted at last  The last time I saw your car it was under a cover and even then it looked like it was never going to happen.

Excelent news!


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Great to see everything sorted at last  The last time I saw your car it was under a cover and even then it looked like it was never going to happen.
> 
> Excelent news!


I wouldn't say it's sorted or excelent news mate, unless i've completely missed something here?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Great to see everything sorted at last  The last time I saw your car it was under a cover and even then it looked like it was never going to happen.
> 
> Excelent news!



[email protected]

Think it might be time to go to specsavers and get that prescription changed me ole mate !!!


















Jay,

Dont forget to ring Mark.

J.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Great to see everything sorted at last  The last time I saw your car it was under a cover and even then it looked like it was never going to happen.
> 
> Excelent news!


I would hate to see your version of bad news LOL

It did happen that's why it looks like this 

I just look at it as a delay not a finish:smokin: 

Murano was full set of matching tyres (all equally shite )

Jay


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

No idea how I missed this thread up when it was bumped ovre a week ago but, jesus Jay, that is one big smash. When I saw the passenger seat first reaction was 'at least no one was sat there' but then I read on to find the good lady is more or less intact. Very glad that both of you are in one piece...I'm amazed your necks aren't still in agony???
Gives me shivers looking at those pictures coz apart from the wheels it looks (did) exactly the same as mine. Very sobering....

Gutting as well after all the hassles you had getting it sorted...

Tsk, so how many rare pearl blue R32 GTR's are there now? 1 less by the looks of it...


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG glad nobody got hurt shorley that shell cant be repaired stratined i have no idead how badly damaged a car could be and still be repaired but if even if you could straten that out it would have lost so much strength. Not that the car matters like its contense. But i would be intrested to know if this could be repaired even visually? Cant belive there was a person in that seat.

Know ive never met either of you or how old this thred is but am so glad your ok. Are there any pics before is it o.k. to ask? Its the roads that you know that can be most dangerious... (Out of intrest did anybody see that thing on doggy freshily layed tarmack could that have had a part in this?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

The road surface was not fresh its been there for about 9 mths its just a fair change from 1/2" stone chips to smooth tarmac.
Still not sure what happened to be honest there are so many factors i have just filed it in my head under WTF. now hunting for a cheap std GTR to start the new project 
Bladey i called mark but the shell he has has had a small front ender and i really dont want the added work of fixing that before i start on work proper
thanks for the heads up tho 
Got my eye on a few on ebay I think thats the best way to do it as i dont really care what the engine/box is like

Now where is that Bee/R catalogue:smokin: 

Jay


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Jay,

First off - Good to hear you & your other half are alright after that stack. Skylines generally dont take side impacts well at all.

All the best for sorting it out again.

Gav


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks guys for all the replies and offers of help!
State of play at the moment.
Ins co have paid out hansomely and the strip of the car is going well 
2 weeks and it will be crushed as all the bits will be off it 
2 weeks and i pick up the new one (hopefully)
4 weeks and the new one will be alive again with my engine and box:smokin: 
6 weeks and she will be reborn and ready for some serious TLC over the winter
lots of paint and polish and a few more new bits 
I hope you all like what i have planned for the new one but to be honest this is an excersise in faith rebuilding for Suz and myself!!!! I have loved the 32 since i first saw one some (cough)years ago and i WILL own one that is to be proud of and stays in one piece

Done the maths on it though and it will have taken a quarter of the value of the house to get it right over the 3 years i have owned it 
How Bloody Insane is that  

Jay


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry to see that Jay,

I was also following the progress of your car. Glad to see that you're both okay and that you're rebuilding it.

Regards
Nito


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Which car have you bought as the donor ? .. the black one ?



blueskygtr said:


> Thanks guys for all the replies and offers of help!
> State of play at the moment.
> Ins co have paid out hansomely and the strip of the car is going well
> 2 weeks and it will be crushed as all the bits will be off it
> ...


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

me to know and u to wonder 
want to keep some cards lol
jay


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

blueskygtr said:


> a quarter of the value of the house


          

Maybe I should be buying YOU the pints on Friday then!!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Well of course thats always a good idea mate What is your plan ? I take it you dont want to get completely wasted but can do a tour of the nice place if you like:smokin: 
Jay


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello mate i had a crash this time last year with exactly the same damage asyou if you have an email i will send you a pic and you can post it. 

Cheers Jamie Madden


----------



## dennisgtr32 (Nov 18, 2005)

U have PM Jay


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

what about the wheels? are they ok? do you want to sell them?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Sold mate 
Sorry


----------



## harvey191180 (Feb 13, 2005)

*ouch*

hello mate did the g sensor survive the crash


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

wtf and ur girl friend was in the passenger side ? ..... she's alive too...that's amazing.....makes me wanna cage my car first thing !


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

G sensor in tact biut have to find it 
Will let you know via pm mate
I can only thank whoever was looking after us when we had the accident cos i am sure Suz should not be with me in one piece 
But hey she is and i have the replacement well under way   :smokin: 

The car that is Not Suz lol
Jay


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have xenon?

is so can you PM me the price..and could you send to Iceland? I have paypal and I can transfer through the bank and will finish/complete payment first if you have it


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

sorry mate no xenon and sold all the lights too 
Jay


----------



## GAL (Feb 19, 2006)

HAVE YOU THE FRONT BRAKES ARE THEY STANDARD OR MODIFYIED


----------



## snow (Feb 28, 2006)

*jesus*

been parying its a miracle no one was hurt material, welth gain nothing comperd to life 
i have seen alot less damage with alot more sever injuries 
good to no yous are ok


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Just a quick update on the proceedings so far 
I have sourced a minty r32 and having some corrective paintwork done  
Have had a nightmare as far as the turbos go and made some nice purchases for the "new" car
however i have just been informed that the turbos that i was going to use (2530,s) are indeed also fubar
That leaves me with a major decision
Buy new 2530,s and hope the shuffle is not bad or buy a monster of a single and junk the twins The final spec is as below and i am putting it on hold now until winter due to some other commitments and a lack of decision making power 

Any advice now would be greatly accepted:smokin: 

Apexi turbo timer
Apexi Power FC
HKS hard pipe kit
HKS turbo elbows
HKS downpipes
Greddy adjustable pulleys
Greddy profec b boost controller
Greddy clear cam cover
Greddy air deflection plate
Sard 800cc twin hole injectors
Sard FPR
Sard 285 lph pick up pump
Sard custom swirl pot with twin Sard 285lph internal pumps
Nismo street series exhaust inc Decat 
Nismo oil pump
Nismo N1 water pump
Nismo engine mounts
Nismo adjustable front top arms
Nismo adjustable rear trailing arms
Nismo front tie bars
Nissan shells
Nissan z32 afm,s
Scholar engineering balanced std crank
Scholar engineering reworked head inc squish removal
Tomei fuel rail
Tomei hicas lockout bar
Tomei Super grommet steel gasket set 
Tomei pon cams 260 in 260 out
Tomei timing belt
Tomei forged pistons
Tomei forged rods
Cusco breather catch tank
Cusco front and rear strut braces
Cusco brake stopper
Tein super street springs
Ohlins adjustable struts with pillowball tops
Arp rod bolts
Circle earth system
Solus air intake kit 
Mocal Filter relocation kit and 12 row oil cooler
Headlight vent with Fireblade headlight 
Bailey motorsport alloy header tank and washer bottle
Mosler built and designed roll cage with removable crossmember and door bars
Koenig 17" x 9.5j 3 piece alloys

Jay


----------



## pdrobbo (Mar 18, 2004)

Rebuild the 2530's or .........
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=54338
:smokin:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

ha ha I saw that too but i think pikey wants it and its bad form to jump in on that 
Not sure to be honest if its big enough if i go single!!!
if i go that route then want 700+
The engine is specced for it so why not use it 
If i stay with twins then i would like it very driveable rather than all horsepower
still undecided
Jay


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You got a good spec there capable of a real 700bhp or more TBH.

I presume we still at standard 8.6:1?

Personally im not a fan of twins, mixture of lack of choice, lack of room, more complication, and not seeing and real advantages, makes m,e always prefer singles (also the only two times ive seen RACE teams switch from one spec to another was two cars, a R32GTR in a Aussie race series, and the Zakspeed Capri's, went from twins that turned out to be utter crap, to a decent sized single which worked loads nicer.

If was me, for ease of it all, id go for a HKS T04Z kit. Modern, complete, and quite pretty too, lol.
If not that, then make up your own kit out of various parts (easy enough TBH) and run a Garrett GT4088R (Or GT40R, whatever you wanna call it) with probably the .95 exhaust housing.
The GT40 route would give almost identical performance to the T04Z TBH, but cheaper if your careful where you buy, though a bit more fiddling obviously, as your buying from various places, and needing to get small things like downpipe, oil feed, and screamer, fabricated.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

blueskygtr said:


> ha ha I saw that too but i think pikey wants it


he certainly does


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*Final instalment*

:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?p=524493#post524493

:sadwavey: :sadwavey: :sadwavey: :sadwavey:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Ah Haaaaaaaaaaaa
No it wasn,t :chuckle: 
Made a few changes and now the winter is here i still have not chosen the turbo,s to run .
I have decided to stick with twins though,
I now have all the bits ready to go Just the turbo choice to make
Here is the list so far
Any advice now would be greatly accepted 

Apexi turbo timer
Apexi D jetro Power FC
Apexi downpipes
ARC Intercooler (we think)
Hi flow Alloy Radiator
HKS hard pipe kit
HKS turbo elbows
Greddy adjustable pulleys
Greddy profec b boost controller
Greddy clear cam cover
Greddy air deflection plate
Sard 800cc twin hole injectors
Sard FPR
Sard 285 lph pick up pump
Sard custom swirl pot with twin Sard 285lph internal pumps
Nismo street series exhaust inc Decat 
Nismo oil pump
Nismo N1 water pump
Nismo engine mounts
Nismo Diff mounts
Nismo adjustable front top arms
Nismo adjustable rear trailing arms
Nismo front tie bars
Nissan shells
Scholar engineering balanced std crank
Scholar engineering reworked head inc squish removal
Tomei fuel rail
Tomei hicas lockout bar
Tomei Super grommet steel gasket set 
Tomei pon cams 260 in 260 out
Tomei timing belt
Tomei forged pistons
Tomei forged rods
Cusco breather catch tank
Cusco front and rear strut braces
Cusco brake stopper
Tein super street springs
Ohlins adjustable struts with pillowball tops
Arp rod bolts
Circle earth system
Mocal Filter relocation kit and 12 row oil cooler
Bailey motorsport alloy header tank and washer bottle
Custom roll cage with removable crossmember and door bars
Koenig 17" x 9.5j 3 piece alloys
Brembo,s up front on brembo 330 discs
std rear brakes on brembo discs

Capacity is now2.698 due to rebuild
Compression has been lowered by thicker head gasket and squish removal.
There are some options now and they are
1 garrett 2860,s either -5 or -3
2 hks 2530,s
3 hks 2540,s
4 Apexi rh6, (as advertised by neeltec)
5 Custom build offered by Turbo Technics
6 Wait for new garrett ("out soon!!!!!") That sits between the -3 and -5

The other choice is the tyres But i will do a searchy on that.
Good to be back:wavey: 
Jay


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Easy 
2530's for the turbos and R888's for the tyres. I bet mines done before yours is


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

You might want to talk to Bren @ Apex Performance about the head work that Scholar did for him


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Tomei Oil Pump instead of Nismo*

They do a monster one for the RB26 with a sufficiently high flow that allows slightly bigger bearing clearances to be run.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Had been running the head for about 1k miles before the accident so i know that seemed to be ok. Scholar are a well known and established engineers Everyone will make a mistake now and then but i know for a fact (personal experience) they will stand by any work that they do if they believe there is the slightest chance they are in the wrong.
As for the tomei pump That may be a consideration if we start pushing the hp figures a bit higher. Never knew about it and certainly worth looking into Thanks for that:clap: 
Stuart Are you not going for 2530,s ?
If so, I cant be doing the same as you! It might get gary a bit bored with it all !!!
You know i like to try things new and keep him on his toes PMSl
And as for yours being ready I would hope so too young man Bout time you pulled your finger out. It should be running in by now  :thumbsup:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I won't be going for 2530's. If I can afford to change the N1's I'll be going for a GT35r. 

Don't you worry about my projects completion.......you concentrate on yours


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

You know now that i am off work for a while if you need any help then just ask  
Oh and not that i want a sneaky preveiw of course lol
Jay


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Sod it
Going single:squintdan :squintdan 
GT35r with sizings advised by APT
nice new manifold wastegate and screamer sitting in my shed now.
Gonna wait till prob early may / april to have it all put back together.
JOB done No more discussions. No more changes . Thats it .Finished.
Now 
What tyres and brake set up
Jay


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok so made a couple more changes but its all good
The car went to APT finally on thursdat and the engine is out Bay cleaned and looking to go back together within couple of weeks



And put the shiny new bits on the engine.!!!



Dropped off the last of the pile of bits today :lol: 

Jay


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice, so is that a GT35R in the end?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Not GT35
Garrett has recently got the rights to the HKS TO4Z to produce their own
TO4Z to the HKS spec. HKS has developed a series 2 and discontinued the original. Housings are slightly different design and the cold side blades are also different So it is a Garrett TO4Z to hks TO4Z spec :runaway:
Well thats what they say anyways LOL
Went to APT today to authorise some expenditure on the fuel system Namely £550 of Aeroquip hose and connections and £100 of other odds and sods. Also bought the air filter and monster 4"inlet connector.The engine is almost ready for the hole and the wiring has all been moved to below the chassis rail to stop the heat from melting it in its original position Was hoping to see the new rad from DaveW but it has not arrived yet... Kin parcelforce:chairshot
More pics very soon

Jay


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got the Garrett T04z, its awesome. How do you find the Ohlins suspension is it a good choice for everyday use, thinking of getting a set for my 33, it's not too hard is it??


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Well i am sorry to say that i disliked them so much i have taken them off and currently its sitting on std shocks with tein springs.
However i will add that the springs were set for drifting so far too hard for me and that being the reason for the original accident along with a host of other things i just felt uneasy with them.
I am probably going to go for the tein superstreet with edfc but still not made the final decision. 
A lot of good things have been written about the ohlins set up so i think my opinion should be taken with a pinch of salt
Glad you like the Tubby cos i cant afford to change it again LOL

Jay


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

She lives !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:
First fire yesterday and smooth and quite so far
Going for a 1 bar map tmrw so we will see what the outcome is likely to be.
Last time she was running was in a large accident and thats 3 years ago now so dont want to go throwing too much boost at it straight away
Vid tmrw hopefully
spec so far

Apexi turbo timer
Apexi D jetro Power FC
Custom downpipe
ARC Intercooler (we think)
Ron Davis Racing Alloy Radiator
HKS hard pipe kit
Garrett TO4Z .84ar comp with divided T4 turbine housing and ported shroud. 
External wastegate with screamer.
Stainless manifold
Greddy adjustable pulleys
Greddy profec b boost controller
Greddy clear cam cover
Greddy air deflection plate
Sard 800cc twin hole injectors
Sard FPR
Tomei 280 lph pick up pump
Sard custom swirl pot with twin Sard 285lph internal pumps( yet to be fitted)
Nismo street series exhaust inc Decat 
Nismo oil pump
Nismo N1 water pump
Nismo engine mounts
Nismo Diff mounts
Nismo adjustable front top arms
Nismo adjustable rear trailing arms
Nismo front tie bars
Nissan shells
Scholar engineering balanced std crank
Scholar engineering reworked head inc squish removal
Tomei fuel rail
Tomei hicas lockout bar
Tomei Super grommet steel gasket set 
Tomei pon cams 260 in 260 out
Tomei timing belt
Tomei forged pistons
Tomei forged rods
Arp rod bolts
Cusco front and rear strut braces
Cusco brake stopper
Ohlins shocks and springs(road spec)
Circle earth system
Mocal Filter relocation kit and 12 row oil cooler(yet to be fitted)
Bailey motorsport alloy catch tank and washer bottle
Custom roll cage with removable crossmember and door bars(yet to be fitted)
Koenig 17" x 9.5j 3 piece alloys
Toyo T1R,s
R33 Brembo,s up front on brembo 330 discs
R33 brembo rears on nissan discs

Capacity is now2.698 due to rebuild
Compression has been lowered by thicker head gasket and squish removal.

Paint will be early next year as i have a few more plans for that side of things:thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

What brand exhaust manifold do you have?? Your T04z should be a bit more responsive than mine, mines the next housing up from yours, the 96 A/R, but it hits hard when its on.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow....that was 3 years ago...time flies!

Without reading the thread I do hope it's still TH1 blue pearl paint work?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

She is now in black all be it scruffy and the manifold i have no clue about to be honest I bought it as a job lot for £90
Spent most of the day at APT today with Gary and i have to say i am a very happy little bunny. :grin: :grin: 
The aim of the day was to get a nice safe 1 bar and leave it at that for the time being until i have put a few miles on it.
First trial run was aborted at 5k revs with .8 bar just beginning to show and up popped 349bhp. No extreme mapping etc just as it was basically.
So owards and upwards a map was created and a fraction over 1.1 bar gave the following










514hp with 360 lbs/f
Works out at 404 ATW

Running so smooth and temps never reaching more than 75deg we then got carried away :twisted:

Shade over 1.5 bar and reached the sensible limit of the cams (pretty much knew they would be the restrictor on the power figure)









568hp with440 lbs/f
Works out at 449 ATW

Super smooth line and looks like an excellent curve to drive for such a big turbo. Just beginning to tail off at the end which only cams will change, however i think i am going to keep it like this as the cams would just give more power where i dont want it.
Not 600 but an extremely good 500+
The shonky manifold leaked a little when cold and there was a little creep on the boost from the wastegate but they both performed a lot better than either of us expected. She just wanted to go from the outset getting big increases in power with every tap of the keyboard. Cams would definately see her in the 600s but i really dont want to spoil what seems to be an almost perfect curve for the sake of a figure.
The plan now is to sell all the bits i wont be using and get the girl cleaned up properly.
Few more shiny bits and peices and a bit more safety in mind too.

So happy i can not explain and a mahoosive thanks to all the guys at APT :wink: 

Jay


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Just brought the car back form APT and its the first chance i have really had to stretch her legs a bit and I am over the moon with the power delivery and general feel of the engine.:chuckle::chuckle:

The tracking is way out so a visit to 4 wheel alignment centre is in need. However i have to just vent some of my joy.
3 years without driving a "fast" car has made me forget what a truly awesome feeling it is. There is plenty of low end power while the turbo is spooling up and even though i have the boost controller turned off at the moment the .9 or so of boost comes on like an avalanche of power. She starts to get serious at about 3800 rpm and by 4000 its all hell broken loose and faster than i can think its gear changes quicker than i can manage at the moment. The gearbox is awesome and must have been rebuilt at some time in its life as the change is very direct and not sloppy at all.I have a few issues that need addressing but overall i am just so happy to be back in such an amazing peice of machinery:smokin::smokin:

Jay


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice result. 1.5bar for those figures is great.

I wonder how it would compare to an engine running 25/30s?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Bit of fine tuning over the weekend saw an increase to a consistent 580bhp :clap:
Graph to follow but we reckon with some more time there is some more ponies hiding away.

Still only on 1.5bar:smokin:

Jay


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Damn... 3 years.. Good work, I would of probably gave up! 

That T04z is probably laughing at you atm! 1.5 bar.. You'll definately have good times ahead.. 

Been 3 months for me now... 3 more months hopefully


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok first of the recent pics now she is near finishing.

Those of you who were at the meet will know she only failed mot on windscreen washers so back next week now i have replaced the missing pipe  

Fitted some new bulbs too while i was at the front Skyline lights are dire at the best of times and some nice 80% brighter bulbs must be a bonus.

Engine shots for tonight and will post some others up next week when i have completed the tidy ups.

All nice and shiny









Filter and the Snail









One for the boys









Quick clean (Yes i know the bumper needs painting)


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nearly there Jay


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Yup:thumbsup:
Paint will have to wait for the time being .
I have some other stuff that needs expenditure the next few months but i am happy so far.

Jay


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice GTR and build:thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Any updates Jay?!!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

To be honest Bryan not much really to report.
Mot is booked for Tuesday next week and i had made a vow i would not dip into savings again as i have only just managed to put them back from the rebuild.
Work is harsh at the moment The trade is suffering real bad and my wages have dropped some £1500 pm on average over the last 6 mths.

Thats all set to change now with any luck and i can carry on with the plans i had before winter.
Will be good to catch up with you again next BP meet

Jay


----------

